# Gaining Slingshot Hunting Legality in Your State



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Over The past year and more, I have been doing a lot of groundwork to get slingshots formally legalized, for small game hunting in Kentucky. This past November, I attended an annual meeting held by the Kentucky Dept. of Fish and Wildlife. At this meeting, slingshots were not denied, but more info was requested, in a nutshell. Then, I was given advice, to look into the Kentucky League of Sportsmen. I attended a meeting in January, and discovered a Resolution could be submitted to get slingshots legalized.

The League of Sportsmen have a big influence on passing laws governed by the Fish and Wildlife. The League has large numbers, and a chapter in each district of the state. The resolution is drawn up, parliamentary style. We submitted the resolution just a few days ago. It will be voted on by each district in June. If it gains majority vote of the districts, it will then go to the commissioners table to be voted on by the commission, later this year.

This process has a very high success rate, because of the formal nature of the resolution, reflecting the interest of the core, Kentucky sportsmen.

If you are interested in hunting with slingshots in your state, and slingshots are currently not recognized, join your states league of sportsmen, and attend the next meeting. You can google "*your state *league of sportsmen". Introduce them to the world of slingshots, as we know it. Print some pictures of harvested game, taken with a slingshot, or put them on a thumb drive. Tell them you want to legally hunt with a slingshot, and ask them if a resolution can be submitted.

I would count on doing some groundwork. This will involve talking to each of your state's districts, in the sportsmen league. It has taken a year or better for me to get to this point here in Kentucky, and I still have some more groundwork to do before June, when the districts will vote on it. But at least the hardest part is in the rearview.

Below, is a copy of the resolution that was submitted here in Kentucky. Feel free to use it as a guide, or simply swap out your states info with what's there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your hard work and dedication. I wish you the best for a positive result.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is very cool.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

We can legally hunt small game with a slingshot here in Alabama, but neither the WMAs nor the Wildlife refuge (the main "public" lands available for hunting near me) allow them . I'll be looking up the league of sportsmen now, thanks!

-GB


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope it works out


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool, will be looking into this for NY state


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Legal in Michigan for now.....


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

It is illegal to conceal carry a slingshot in South Carolina but I can not locate a South Carolina League of Sportsman. I found this link and at the bottom of the page it lists two groups that could be the folks I would need to talk to. http://sccbank.sc.gov/about2.html

The two I am referring to are The SC Sportsmen's Association and The SC Sporting Protection League. though I can not find a website specifically for either. When I typed either name in I end up with a magazine called the south Carolina sportsman or some animal protection associations. I will have to keep digging and see what I come up with. I bet the hunters here would be interested if they were exposed to the right information regarding hunting with slingshots.


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

Performance Catapults said:


> Over The past year and more, I have been doing a lot of groundwork to get slingshots formally legalized, for small game hunting in Kentucky. This past November, I attended an annual meeting held by the Kentucky Dept. of Fish and Wildlife. At this meeting, slingshots were not denied, but more info was requested, in a nutshell. Then, I was given advice, to look into the Kentucky League of Sportsmen. I attended a meeting in January, and discovered a Resolution could be submitted to get slingshots legalized.
> 
> The League of Sportsmen have a big influence on passing laws governed by the Fish and Wildlife. The League has large numbers, and a chapter in each district of the state. The resolution is drawn up, parliamentary style. We submitted the resolution just a few days ago. It will be voted on by each district in June. If it gains majority vote of the districts, it will then go to the commissioners table to be voted on by the commission, later this year.
> 
> ...


I am trying to do the exact same thing in NC. Thanks for the great advice.


----------

